# Replacement fly screen roller blind netting wanted



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Has anyone sourced replacement fly screen netting ?

Our collie ripped the hab door roller blind net on our 2007 Arapaho, approx 1m long x 28cm wide and charcoal/black colour.

Tried cutting off the damage but remaining blind not long enough.

Any info would be appreciated.

Terry


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

One, two weeks? Ago they where selling diy kits to make up domestic door flyscreens in Aldington. Check out your local one there could be some left. Small packet, bag of sugar size, enough for two house doors and velcro to fit.

Dick


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi,try a look on ebay,I bought some a few months ago it proved to be top quality and a fare price.
Bernard


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi,
you will get what you need from this guy for £6.99 per metre.
James Ruppert
Phassouri House
School Road
Thetford
Norfolk
IP25 7QU
United Kingdom

Phone:01760|441423
Email:[email protected]

Regards Mags


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

I bought some from a Mercadona in Spain. It is an easy job to replace the old screen material but alas the screen only lasts a season as it is brittle. Didn't realise I had someone to supply the stuff only a few miles away! Thanks Mags, that was a top tip.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

havingfun said:


> Hi,
> you will get what you need from this guy for £6.99 per metre.
> James Ruppert
> Phassouri House
> ...


Great info Mags, checked their website out and this is just what I'm looking for. Better than the flimsy net material I've seen so far.

http://www.flyscreenqueen.co.uk/flyscreen-material/charcoal-flyscreen.html

Terry

Just phoned them and because my order is only for 3m they won't charge extra for posting to NI


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

if you are not sure how to replace your blinds, david david on here did a you tube of how to do it, it,s really clear and to the point,bragging a bit because it,s the son.....,

mags


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Update from me........

Also found another source for replacement material and ordered using the link below. Delivered from The Better Blind Company very quickly and a perfect replacement. Now cut to size and waiting for a dry day to dismantle hab door to get at the roller mechanism.

3m for £18:24, including £6:99 delivery to NI :grin2:

Terry

http://www.buzzstop.co.uk/products/...t=3462876225&gclid=CNfWj_3fgMkCFSIOwwod96MC0Q


----------

